# Charity shop.....



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Having a monumentous clear out of clothes I don't wear anymore......

I have 4 or 5 suits that I picked up ages ago cheaply, they have never been worn and still have the labels on. Id like someone to benefit from them but don't want to just throw them into the clothes bin at our building.

I also have a load of shirts, shorts and trousers that I will probably throw into the clothes bank.

Does anyone know of any charity shops that would take them?

Thanks


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi

I've checked the old postings on this site and was wondering if anyone had some more recent information. I'm trying to find out if any of the charities in Dubai have a pick up service for donated items.

Thanks !


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Great that you want to give away your used clothes! Emaar has one initiative and has containers in several locations, Arabian Ranches, Old Town, Marina, Greens. Call 0508407517 for more information.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

We used this place last fall [ TakeMyJunk ] They have a website and they come pick stuff up .


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all of the quick responses. It seems TakeMyJunk is just what I was looking for. In fact it was mentioned in another thread but I dismissed it as they seemed to focus on office stuff and sofas. I must read more thoroughly next time.


----------

